#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  How cute is he?

## Gilbert

Cute little bugger, heh?

----------


## ACT

No.

Awful looking thing.

----------


## xanax

Dogs are pathetically dependant creatures, ah look at his little face then..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Probably has good hearing......

----------


## FloridaBorn

Isn't that the puppy you pictured in your other thread that is now deceased? That's too bad if so, it is a cute bugger in an ugly sort of way, not in Thailand and no where to keep one there anyways but good on ya for seeking homes for these guys, most look pretty healthy, on the outside anyways..

Being soi dogs are they human sociable?

----------


## snakeeyes

Whats his name ? , Batdog ,  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Where's his mate Noddy?  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

Stroller was posting here recently, I'm sure he'd be interested.

----------


## Amina

> Stroller was posting here recently, I'm sure he'd be interested.


I would like to know how I can contact Stroller? Tried PMs to others but never received a reply!?!?
Stroller posted some photos a while back from my home town Nanoi, and I thought he was living nearby in the city of Nan, in Nan province.
Any help is appreciated. Thanks,
Amina Christoph

----------


## Gilbert

> Isn't that the puppy you pictured in your other thread that is now deceased?


Alas yes. 




> Where's his mate Noddy?


Noddy is still running about still happy as larry haven't fought of parvo by himself. Larry is not so happy though, as he died. 





> Stroller was posting here recently, I'm sure he'd be interested.


Really?

----------


## misskit

^Stroller wants to make BBQ!

That was one cute puppy.  :Sad: 

It is a real shame how people take in puppies then neglect them when they get older.

There is a mamma dog and two puppies around here belonging to someone who is not taking very good care of them. The little female puppy is small enough to squeeze through my front gate, come in and beg to be petted and fed. Very cute little dog. Breaks my heart. If I didn't have my crabby 16 year old mutt, who hates her, I would take her in.

My friend needs a new dog so I shall kidnap this puppy soon and take her to Lampoon.

----------


## panama hat

> town Nanoi 
> city of Nan 
> Nan province.


Thailand   :Smile: 


Hope he gets in touch

----------


## cdnski12

Looks to be a very well fed and cared for Thai Dog. Best he doesn't hang around Ban Dung, in Issan. The Dog Buyer come down our soi every 2 weeks. He buys Mau's. I think they may be headed for a "Holiday"; across the Mekong, for a short fattening up in Laos & then off for a "Permanent Vacation" in Vietnam. Alloy, alloy!

----------


## Gilbert

> Looks to be a very well fed and cared for Thai Dog.


He's dead.

----------


## FloridaBorn

Sorry to hear that..  :Sad:  Cute puppy, looked healthy at that point..

----------


## Gilbert

> Sorry to hear that..  Cute puppy, looked healthy at that point..


Taken on the day before parvo took hold.

----------


## Koetjeka

Super ugly dog IMHO.

----------


## FloridaBorn

But that's what makes him cute, he would have grown into his ears. Clearly he had personality and I doubt it would of kept him from getting some on a regular basis if he got older.
We tried to save a runt kitten for 2 weeks, eventually it succumbed to malnourishment (and probably other issues as well) in spite of us using everything at our disposal to keep it alive, even feeding it milk through a nipple with a syringe, at one point it was improving then suddenly went down hill very fast, literally over night so something attacked it's weakened little body.

My family and I (my wife and 2 young boys) had a little burial service for it and laid local wild flowers and the most amazing Thailand thing happened about a week later. I woke up one morning and my oldest son (who was not supposed to open the door in the mornings while I was sleeping for security reasons) was holding another small kitten only slightly larger but looked exactly the same as the previous kitten. The incredible thing is that as cats go, the feral ones, even their kittens shy away from everything, especially humans but this one walked right up to our front door like it lived there and asked to come inside which is why my son let it in.

Do you believe in reincarnation? Probably not, it may have been a sibling, probably the dominant one that pushed the other runt out as it was very small and malnourished but still quite astounding and being Thailand who knows for certain? We still have that cat, it's still in Thailand with my wife but soon it'll be coming over with a couple of other adoptees.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> he would have grown into his ears.


Ouch...

----------


## FloridaBorn

I knew that was going to catch someone's eyes..  :Smile:

----------


## Gilbert

Well a little update. The brother, with equally big ears, survived in the end, following the open wallet surgery the vet performed on me for the privilege. He has been named Johnno because, well, he reminds me of Martin Johnson. 

Anyway, even though I smarted at the vet bill to save the little lad, doubtless for him to be hit by a car in a week or attacked by the thai bloke who takes his shitbull terrier there for his amusement watching is attack the soi dogs (I'm going to shoot that fecker one day), it almost brought a tear to the eye watching him slowly reintroduce himself to his brothers and other friends. He then preceded to have a huge long piss and about three dumps (he had not pissed for three days whilst in the vet aside from night time seepage apparently - ergo house trained already) during which his brothers couldn't see him as he had bolted into the shrubs for this purpose and they then started to call for him with howls and generally looking all upset they he had gone again. 

No problem though - he came bounding back and full on puppy rough and tumble ensued until one went a bit too far, and another started to cry.

*4 nights in the vet - 4000 Baht. 
4 different types of pills and various injections and drips, 2000 baht.* 
*The feeling of seeing him back on his feet, playing with his brothers and friends, priceless. 
*

----------


## panama hat

Nice!  (he says wiping away a little tear)

----------

